
OS-9: real-time, multi-user, Unix-like OS developed in the 1980s - shawndumas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS-9
======
shawndumas
"UNIX: An operating system similar to OS-9, but with less functionality and
special features designed to soak up excess memory, disk space and CPU time on
large, expensive computers."

~~~
krylon
It is a little mean, but funny nontheless. One wonders, though, what they
would have had to say on MS-DOS...

------
ChuckMcM
It was a very nice, if under appreciated OS. A number of robot enthusiasts
used it in their robots as it was a much more reliable multitasking 8-bit
platform OS than MPM was which was around about the same time.

------
davelnewton
OS-9 was awesome, especially for embedded stuff.

As someone mentioned it ended up on the CoCo III eventually, where it'd run
rings around IBM PCs of the day.

------
drudru11
OS-9 was a great OS.

I ran it on a Coco III with 512k and a hard drive that I got surplus from a
DEC guy. I learned C on that system.

